# Surprise



## reivilos (Sep 19, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/lacourdesorchidees?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2013)

Are you there? Nice small facility!


----------



## eggshells (Sep 19, 2013)

*Paph robinsonianum*

Is that a new species? Paph robinsonianum?


----------



## Fabrice (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, that's right. A new specie.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice, I like the "two toned" dorsal. Not a lot of photos out there for this species yet. Wonderful leaves also.


----------



## Amadeus (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm jealous.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll be skeptical here. Looks like a hybrid between the hookerae allies and one of the appletonianum allies to me.

But cool if it turns out to be.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 19, 2013)

Rick- would you say that due to the dorsal or b/c of the reflexing petals? Or maybe I missed something.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2013)

Interesting. We'll see...


----------



## Trithor (Sep 20, 2013)

Unfortunate name choice if it is, robinsonii has been around for a long time as a variety? of bullenianum. Should cause a bit more needed confusion!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 20, 2013)

Chicago Chad said:


> Rick- would you say that due to the dorsal or b/c of the reflexing petals? Or maybe I missed something.



Well, the pouch and the dorsal look so much like sangii or hookerae is in there somehow. the petal color scheme, the ruffling is in line with both the appletonianum group and the hookerae allies. The two plants that are seen, the left has a bullenianum/hainanese look to it and the right has a hookerae look to it.



Trithor said:


> Unfortunate name choice if it is, robinsonii has been around for a long time as a variety? of bullenianum. Should cause a bit more needed confusion!


And what really sucks, Robinianum is a named hybrid to boot! Too bad one of the discribers can't change his/her name!oke:
*Paphiopedilum "robinsonianum"
Découvert Aout 2013, Décrit par W. Cavestro, en collaboration avec N. Bougourd et 
A. Robinson*


----------



## Fabrice (Sep 20, 2013)

We have same reflexion on the French forums.

So, they think about to choose another name. It would be judicious.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting....


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks legit to me. It looks like a close relative to acmodontum. I just don't see hookerae at all.


----------



## labskaus (Sep 23, 2013)

I agree that the proposed name is unfortunate. Where has this new species been found?
It reminds me of virens in some apects, and the undulate petals are hookerae-ish, as Rick suggested. But: what's wrong with the staminode??? on the photos, it doesen't look like a standard Barbata section staminode, but crippled and defunct. Well, the pics I can see aren't very sharp, so I might be wrong.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 23, 2013)

labskaus said:


> I agree that the proposed name is unfortunate. Where has this new species been found?
> It reminds me of virens in some apects, and the undulate petals are hookerae-ish, as Rick suggested. But: what's wrong with the staminode??? on the photos, it doesen't look like a standard Barbata section staminode, but crippled and defunct. Well, the pics I can see aren't very sharp, so I might be wrong.



I meant to mention that about the staminode. Its also looking white in color(?)


----------



## labskaus (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, I can't face book, and don't speak much french, so I just don't know what these plants are or where they are from. Luckily, Mr. Cavestro will publish a comprehensive scientific account on this new taxon very soon ( I suppose), where he's certainly going to provide more than a good guess on the function of this stamniode 
I find this flower unusual in some aspects. The bulbous pouch, the narrow, undulate petals with the median stripe, the shape and colouration of the dorsal and the unusual staminode all make me wonder if this is a Barbata species at all. Try go..... primaries of spicerianum with Barbata species, and even if there's no exact match, there are aspects in "robinsonianum" that are reminiscent of some flowers of P. Acolyte or Polystigmaticum, for example.
I'd really like to learn the story behind these plants.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 23, 2013)

To me, it looks like a species and not a hybrid of some sort. In fact there is a bunch of them flowering which they all looks the same. Also the flowers doesnt resembles any hybrid. 

There is an article written in French describing the flower. I am still waiting for the english version though.

For the folks who doesn't have facebook.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 23, 2013)

This picture was taken a couple of years ago by C. Lee prior to this discovery. There is a bunch of them. 

http://www.wildborneo.com.my/photo.php?f=cld06110694.jpg&k=paphiopedilum&p=1&i=6


----------



## labskaus (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot, Eggshells.

You're right, doesn't look much like a hybrid, and the locality Sulawesi almost rules out a hybrid with sect. Paphiopedilum.
The unusual staminode might indicate autogamy, since almost all other Paphs are pollinated by hover flies, where the staminode attracts the pollinator.


----------



## Amadeus (Sep 24, 2013)

One more pic from facebook that really shows off the white in the dorsal.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd like to see a close-up of the staminode shield -- it looks intriguing.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 25, 2013)

The petal hairiness and shape, as well as the dorsal's makes me think if this could be an intermediate between the acmodontum group and cochlos...


----------



## reivilos (Oct 19, 2013)

There might be another one coming...


----------



## eggshells (Oct 21, 2013)

reivilos said:


> There might be another one coming...



New species? Please do tell...


----------



## reivilos (Oct 21, 2013)

I only got a glimpse of an in-situ pic. I'd say it's closely related to the barbata.
Argus/acmodotum-ish, but with dorsal with a pink **border**.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 21, 2013)

reivilos said:


> I only got a glimpse of an in-situ pic. I'd say it's closely related to the barbata.
> Argus/acmodotum-ish, but with dorsal with a pink **border**.



Very intriguing. Can't wait to see the pictures. Do you have any links at the moment?


----------

